# زيادة نسبة الحديد فى مياه الشرب



## ramysam6 (7 مايو 2011)

الرجاء اريد معلومات عن معالجة زيادة نسبة الحديد فى مياه الشرب مع العلم ان زيادة نسبة الحديد فى المياه تتسبب فى اعطال جهاز الار او


----------



## mayarezz (13 مايو 2011)

tnkyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ALAA ORABI (19 مايو 2011)

يوجد أكثر من طريقة : طريقة كيميائية باضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية لترسيب الحديد وكذلك طريقة التهوية والتي تقوم على تهوية الماء وأكسدة الحديد


----------

